# Can't Get Sound In (to Windows XP program running on iMac)



## rankbeginner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hello and thanks in advance.

I'm not new to computers but I'm very new to Macs. (about one week)
I have a new iMac and Leopard -- and they are wonderful.

I've successfully put Windows XP on my iMac, using Bootcamp. Everything works so far. The first snag came today, after I installed Dragon Naturally Speaking. Dragon asks for a sound test. ... So I plugged in my microphone to the audio in port on the back of my iMac. [ I plugged the microphone in to the "Audio in/optical digital audio in" slot ]

I spoke in to the microphone -- but the Dragon software told me that no sound was coming in.

This little microphone (KOSS m/6) works perfectly on my PC. ...
I tried to fix things by adjusting the (Windows) sound level to the highest volume, but -- according to the Dragon software -- no sound is coming in.

Is this microphone not compatible with the iMac?
What do I need to do to get my voice inputted into the computer, when I am running Windows XP programs on the iMac?

thanks again ... RB


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

good choice using bootcamp....
is there another program that you could use to try and see if it is getting sound in at all.... so the problem could be isolated to dragon or if it is the microphone.


----------



## rankbeginner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for replying, DannyN ... 

I know that the microphone works on the old PC. 

To test it on my iMac running Windows ... I haven't done anything with sound except the Dragon ...

Is there any Windows freeware that you (or anyone) know(s) about, that would let me record into the microphone? 

thanks again ... RB


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

start 
all programs
accessories
entertainment
sounds recorder 
test that out.


----------



## rankbeginner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here's what happened.

1. I tested the Windows sound recorder (that you suggested), first without the microphone. Result:the sound got recorded.

2. Then I tested WITH the microphone: some sound got recorded, but it must have been recorded via some built-in mic in the Mac. When I moved away from the computer and talked into the microphone, then the sound faded. ...

3. So the microphone is not working.

4. And the Dragon software will not work with the built in microphone.

So -- is the next question -- what kind of microphone do I need to get audio voice input into the computer?

thanks again, Danny ... RB


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

hm.... this is sort of puzzling..
and you are sure the microphone works?
i would think microphone with the standard 1/8 in jack would work.


----------



## rankbeginner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, that's a good point. ... I will set it back up on my old Windows computer and make absolutely certain that the microphone works. ... 'll report back here on Thursday about this. Thanks again, Danny.

RB


----------



## rankbeginner (Jun 24, 2004)

The microphone is dead!
Worked perfectly 3 days ago!

OK, so can someone (and/or Danny) recommend a good microphone for the iMac? ... 
My needs are simple: 
--I want it work when I'm bootcamped into Windows (with my Dragon software for speech to text)
-- And to make podcasts using Garage Band.

Thanks! ... RB


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Doesn't iMac have a built-in mic?

If so, then there is probably a setting to switch which mic you want to use from the internal one to the external one.

If you got one with a built-in iSight camera, then it *should* also have a built-in mic in it.

Try unplugging your external mic, and just talk directly into the iMac and see if any sound gets picked up.



> Say hi.
> 
> It's easy to video chat with your friends and family over the Internet. Simply open iChat AV, find a buddy with a .Mac or AIM account, and start speaking. A high-performance microphone is built in on top of the iSight camera (the perfect location, because you just look at the camera to get the optimal sound). You can chat with one person or up to three others at a time.1 You can even have a one-way video chat if your friends don't have their own webcams.


http://www.apple.com/imac/technology/isight.html


----------



## rankbeginner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Namenotfound ...

I did try that -- when using the external mic, I used the external mic setting. (these settings were changed via "System Preferences")

And when I tried to internal mic setting with the built in mic on my iMac, the sound wasn't loud enough to work with the Dragon software.

The internal mic does record via the Sound Recorder accesories, but not into the Dragon speech to text software.

RB


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

any mic would work that has a standard 1/8 in jack... obviously the more you spend the better the sound quality.. but anything should work with your mac... just choose one thats in your budget... you can order it.. but the local vocal shop, fredmeyer, or computer shop should do the trick!
Danny


----------



## rankbeginner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's good. ... I will look for something inexpensive to start with.

Thanks again, Danny! 

RB


----------

